# Relocating to Dubai 4th Jan 2008



## stelios (Dec 4, 2007)

Dear all,

I have been living and working in London for an international hotel chain for a few years now.

I am relocating to Dubai on the 4th Jan 2008 for a minimum of 2 years. I do not know anyone over there, therefore I would like to start networking with people that are moving or currently in Dubai as I am a very sociable person.

I am 29 years old male, coming from Greece, I am into hotel management, and into enjoying life generally, which is mailny the reason why I live in London (amazing city). I am hoping Dubai is just as exciting, in its own way, which I am really looking forward to discover.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon

Best regards,

Stelios


----------

